# Best lucky find/bargain buy you ever made?



## ButterflyKeeper (Sep 26, 2010)

I bought a Coach bag on TradeMe for NZ$35, and it was an authentic bag, too. I decided to take my chance when I saw the auction; the photos looked good, and I was just feeling curious, if anything.

When I received the package in the mail, I opened it and the smell of leather and luxury practically b*tch slapped me. I squealed like a little kid, dancing around the flat; thank God no one was around at the time. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			










It's not a signature bag with the Coach print, which is fine with me. I prefer something subtle like this. I called a Coach retailer in Australia and they said brand new, it would cost about AUS$1000+ or something.

Mwahahhahaha~! 

Another lucky buy was this pair of shoes; the brand was Mary Kyri (Aussie designer.)






Bought second hand (in really good condition) for NZ$50. Brand new, it would cost around AUS$300+? Heh, I love lucky buys. And it's made of leather. Awesomeeeee.

So what were your lucky finds? Share! With photos, even!


----------



## ywill (Sep 26, 2010)

Nice find. I really like the purse


----------



## Cerydwen (Sep 26, 2010)

I think my luckiest ever find was a lipstick I took a chance on from and ebay seller. It was called 'Dorothy Shoes' and I paid £4 for it. Dorothy Shoes turned out to be the working name for Queen's Sin - so I ended up with a rather unique Queen's Sin for £4 at a time when the few that were still available on ebay were selling for in the region of £45.  I also recently managed to get hold of Port Red for £8


----------



## ButterflyKeeper (Sep 27, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ywill* 

 
_Nice find. I really like the purse 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Thanks!


----------



## ButterflyKeeper (Sep 27, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Cerydwen* 

 
_I think my luckiest ever find was a lipstick I took a chance on from and ebay seller. It was called 'Dorothy Shoes' and I paid £4 for it. Dorothy Shoes turned out to be the working name for Queen's Sin - so I ended up with a rather unique Queen's Sin for £4 at a time when the few that were still available on ebay were selling for in the region of £45.  I also recently managed to get hold of Port Red for £8 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
sometimes it pays to take chances, but most of the time you can't help but feel like you might end up being conned. but i do love it when those risks pay off; like paying a low price for a super expensive item.


----------



## HeavenLeiBlu (Sep 27, 2010)

I just scored a dozen  vintage brooches and estate jewelry this weekend for 3 bucks! I only intended to get a couple for my friend as she's a vintage jewelry fiend. But as I looked at more, I couldn't resist the urge to start my own brooch collection... they're like the only accessory I've never utilized.

Anyway, one's a  vintage Monet; I'm  geeked!


----------



## ButterflyKeeper (Sep 27, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *HeavenLeiBlu* 

 
_I just scored a dozen  vintage brooches and estate jewelry this weekend for 3 bucks! I only intended to get a couple for my friend as she's a vintage jewelry fiend. But as I looked at more, I couldn't resist the urge to start my own brooch collection... they're like the only accessory I've never utilized.

Anyway, one's a  vintage Monet; I'm  geeked!_

 
Score!!!

I love lucky finds. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It's the pot of gold at the end of the rainbow!


----------



## Junkie (Sep 28, 2010)

I scored All Girl, Subtle, Coco Beach pigments and Stereo Rose MSF all for $20-25 each last year from a girl who was selling rares on Craigslist. Many of the pigments were BNIB or hardly used and Stereo Rose didn't have a complete dome, but there was still a lot of product left. I considered myself lucky there! And I got Deckchair (full) for $30 shipped on here - and just last week - another jar of Subtle for $25. Weeee! hahaha


----------



## kaliraksha (Sep 28, 2010)

My best finds have surely been at department store outlets. I found designer dresses retailed at $400+ for under $30. My favorite dress ever was retailed at $498 and I got it for $11. It's a long black one shoulder dress, nude dress with silver sequins and a sheer see through black overlay which makes it look black but then sparkly underneath. Makes you think about what the perceived worth and actual worth of an item is.


----------



## ButterflyKeeper (Sep 29, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kaliraksha* 

 
_My best finds have surely been at department store outlets. I found designer dresses retailed at $400+ for under $30. My favorite dress ever was retailed at $498 and I got it for $11. It's a long black one shoulder dress, nude dress with silver sequins and a sheer see through black overlay which makes it look black but then sparkly underneath. Makes you think about what the perceived worth and actual worth of an item is._

 
mostly, when buying designer brands, you pay a significant amount for the name brand than you do for workmanship and quality. but when luxury items are sold for below retail price, and you catch it.... there's no feeling quite like it.


----------



## naturallyfab (Oct 5, 2010)

I got a $500 dress for $120.  I wore it to prom when I was in high school, and I love it so much I might wear it as a wedding dress one day!


----------



## DILLIGAF (Oct 5, 2010)

I bought a pair of Prada shoes at a small hole in the wall shop in Greenwich, CT for $100. Later that week when shopping in SoHo I saw the same shoes at the Prada store for more than $300! I also copped Metal Rock MSF here for $30 shipped!!!!


----------



## zephyr739 (Oct 6, 2010)

I bought this really cute Yaya leather jacket from Hautelook for $50 earlier this year! Haven't seen a brand new leather jacket go for so cheap since. I just started shopping at blog sales, so haven't had the chance to snag a really good deal on makeup yet, hehe.


----------



## Care (Oct 6, 2010)

Royal Blue pigment and Black pigment for about $10 each


----------



## Adnegveill35 (Nov 4, 2010)

My best finds are brand new authentic jeans on Ebay (Joes, Sevens, Citizens etc) - I have about 15 pairs that I've gotten for $35 or less!


----------



## Adnegveill35 (Nov 4, 2010)

zephyr739 said:


> *I bought this really cute Yaya leather jacket from Hautelook for $50* earlier this year! Haven't seen a brand new leather jacket go for so cheap since. I just started shopping at blog sales, so haven't had the chance to snag a really good deal on makeup yet, hehe.


	That is a score, congrats!


----------



## GlammySammy (Nov 6, 2010)

Wow you guys have found some great buys.. holy lucky! The only thing that I can think of is finding a $50 purse for only $5! And I was pretty happy about that lol


----------



## belle89 (Nov 6, 2010)

I bought a red pair of Carlos Santana pumps for $29. They're patent and marbelized (Idk how to explain it). They're GORG.


----------



## kimmietrinh (Nov 14, 2010)

My closet is full of shoes that I buy from the 6PM outlet. I bought $3, $4 heels from RSVP brand. Juicy Couture bright orange flats for $10. Kenneth Cole boots for $10 and much more. I just ordered BCBG dresses for $15.


----------



## Cydonian (Nov 23, 2010)

I just posted this in the shoe thread but I have a red pair of HaleBobs that retailed for $140 or something ridiculous when they first came out... I found them at Burlington for $15


----------

